# Projekt-VCS im Jbuilder 2006 wechseln



## SusanneK (2. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

ganz neu und schon meine zweite Frage. Kann mir jemand verraten, wie ich im JBuilder die bisherige Versionsverwaltung (derzeit StarTeam) wechsle? Wir stellen um auf Subversion, aber egal, was ich ausprobiere: Nichts funktioniert und ich habe keine Möglichkeit mehr, eine andere Versionsverwaltung auszuwählen.

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich von Hand ins Filesystem muss, um die entsprechenden Dateien zu löschen, oder?

Liebe Grüße
Susanne

P.S: Ich bin neu auf der Stelle und habe vorher mit Eclipse gearbeitet - vielleicht erklärt das meine "blöden" Fragen


----------



## Wildcard (2. Mrz 2007)

SusanneK hat gesagt.:
			
		

> P.S: Ich bin neu auf der Stelle und habe vorher mit Eclipse gearbeitet - vielleicht erklärt das meine "blöden" Fragen


Deine Frage kann ich leider nicht beantworten da ich den JBuilder nicht benutze, aber ist der neue JBuilder nicht selbst ein Eclipse Plugin?  ???:L


----------



## SusanneK (2. Mrz 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Deine Frage kann ich leider nicht beantworten da ich den JBuilder nicht benutze, aber ist der neue JBuilder nicht selbst ein Eclipse Plugin?  ???:L



Das hat er - aber leider arbeiten wir hier noch mit dem Vorgänger  :wink:
Mein Fehler. eigentlich sollte man bei solchen Fragen auch die Softwareversion angeben. Es handelt sich um den JBuilder 2006.


----------



## AlArenal (2. Mrz 2007)

SusanneK hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wir stellen um auf Subversion, aber egal, was ich ausprobiere: Nichts funktioniert und ich habe keine Möglichkeit mehr, eine andere Versionsverwaltung auszuwählen.



Und woher wissen wir nun, was du alles probiert hast?


----------



## SusanneK (2. Mrz 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und woher wissen wir nun, was du alles probiert hast?



O.k...  :lol: 

- Team|Projekt-VCS wählen --> ausgegraut
- Team|StarTeam konfigurieren --> bringt mir nichts, wenn ich den Server lösche und andere Möglichkeiten habe ich hier nicht
- StarTeam Repository löschen --> Fehlermeldung: "Der StarTeam-Repository-Knoten kann nicht gelöscht werden, solange ein Projekt mit StarTeam verbunden ist" Auch das vorige Abmelden vom StarTeam-Server bringt nichts.

Ansonsten haben wir noch die betroffenen Dateien von Hand gelöscht - was aber meiner Meinung nach nicht Sinn der Sache sein kann (zwar funktionierte dann das Auswählen der Projekt-VCS, aber beim Importieren des Projekts in Subversion gabs dann wieder einen Fehler).

Viel mehr fällt mir dazu leider auch nicht ein, weil ich gestern zum ersten Mal am JBuilder und dem Projekt saß.

Liebe Grüße
Susanne


----------



## AlArenal (2. Mrz 2007)

Ich hab seit kurzem (und hoffentlich auch nur für kurze Zeit) nen JB 2005 auf Platte schimmeln. Für ein nicht unter VCS stehendes Projekt ist es gar kein Problem Subversion auszuwählen und anschließend zu konfigurieren.

Gut vorstellen kann ich mir, dass das nicht mehr nachträglich änderbar ist. Da die diversen VCS innerhalb der Ordner der Nutzdaten ihre Verwaltungsinfos ablegen, würden diese sich nur gegenseitig mit ins VCS aufnehmen und stören.

Sauberste Methode ein neues Projekt anzulegen, das geünschte VCS einzustellen und zu konfiggen und dann erst die Daten lokal reinzuschieben und ins VCS hichzuladen, oder aber vorher die Daten ins VCS zu laden und über die IDE runterzuziehen.

Alles andere halte ich für groben Muckefuck


----------



## SusanneK (2. Mrz 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Alles andere halte ich für groben Muckefuck



Danke! You made my day  :lol:


----------



## AlArenal (2. Mrz 2007)

SusanneK hat gesagt.:
			
		

> AlArenal hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wohin darf ich die Rechnung schicken?


----------

